

Red Gate’s Springboard incubator startups unveiled - profquail
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2009/11/04/springboard/

======
pclark
Pager Duty is out and can be used today: <http://pagerduty.com>

~~~
smiler
I can't believe this is not already a solved problem! What are your USPs?

~~~
pclark
it isn't my startup, was just noticing they were live. their USP is (AFAIK)
that they offer really great scheduling, escalation and delegation.

------
latortuga
We've been using PagerDuty since they launched beta on HN a month or two ago
and overall we like it although we think the pricing seems a bit high.

------
Jim_Neath
Nice to see something like this on my side of the pond. Just a shame it's on
the other side of the country.

